# Newark, DE - 11yo sable M(N) - Max is TERMINAL



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

While I would like to post Max as "urgent," he is not in danger of being euthanized. On the other hand, he is in a shelter, suffering with a hermangiopericytoma, a form of cancer. When he arrived at the shelter, he had a fist-sized tumor in the groin; the area was raw, open, and festering with maggots. The shelter removed the tumor, cleaned Max up, and got him as healthy as possible. Unfortunately, the margins around the tumor were not clear. A new tumor will most likely grow, and Max is not a good candidate for ongoing surgeries. His spirits remain good, however, and he is fit and active. We would simply like for him to have a warm, soft bed and loving, peaceful home to live out what time he has left.

Max, his friend Angel (GSDx), and three cats came to the shelter almost a month ago as part of a cruelty case. Their owner had just been remanded to a mental health/drug rehab facility and was not able to face charges nor sign over the dogs. When she was finally released last week, she refused to let the animals go, insisting she wanted them back. Finally, this morning, she relented. While Angel has a new home, Max still needs one. Who knows how much time he has left--he deserves to live it out in comfort.

The shelter will not euthanize him--he still enjoys life: going for walks, playing ball, leaning on people he loves, giving and receiving big hugs. He is joyful, playful, and hopeful. He's a calm, loving guy, good with dogs and cats.

If you know a special home that will welcome and care for Max, please contact the Delaware SPCA: 302.998.2281. I'd be happy to answer questions, too, as well as I can.

Thanks so much!
Rene


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

He looks very lively for 11 years old! How wonderful.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

He looks so happy!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes! He moves really well and enjoys being able to run around.

I forgot to mention: transport can be arranged!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i really really hope someone can help.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

If Rin were not so sick-I would take this boy in a minute.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

That is one handsome senior. He's like the Sean Connery of the GSD world! I







him. Hope someone is able to snatch him up soon.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

This one is killing me. If my hospice spot wasn't already filled I would go and get him tomorrow.

Oh I hope that someone else who is a sucker for the old guys comes through for this fellow.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I wish I could take him. This thread is full of people with sick dogs wishing they could take this guy! 

I hope someone can find it in their heart to make room for this guy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Rene,

Why do they say he is not a candidate for future surgeries?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Does anyone know of a website where you can ask for sponsorship of animals like this?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I wish I could take him too - I already have my hemangiosarcoma boy.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang Rene,
> 
> Why do they say he is not a candidate for future surgeries?


Hi, Lauri--
I don't really know--I assumed the assessment was made by the shelter's vet. I will ask them tomorrow. I do know Max hasn't been to an oncologist. I can only imagine, however, that the shelter's resources may not be able to cover an oncologist or possible future treatments. Max really needs a special angel to take care of him.

Rene


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump for Max


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Another bump for Max


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

UPDATE: Max is now available for general adoption! His tumor was removed almost six weeks ago, and the infected site has healed nicely. After rechecking Max, reviewing the pathology report (grade 2 hermangiopericytoma), and conferring with vets, the SPCA is prepared to report a good prognosis!

The original biopsy was conducted with wedge samples, not designed to assess margins. Therefore, we cannot really conclude whether or not the tumor's margins were clear. On the other hand, given the amount of time that has passed and Max's wonderful healing, we feel that some optimism is permissible.







The hermangiopericytoma could recur, but radiation treatment would be an option if it does. For the time being, so far so good.

I uploaded a video of Max I shot today. You can see that he looks and moves well, is playful, and enjoys the company of humans and other dogs. I will amend my earlier comment about cats, however: dog-savvy cats would be fine, but a fleeing cat could be a problem (Max was excited when a cottontail crossed our path).

Check out Max's video, he looks great!

Contact info again: Delaware SPCA, 302.998.2281.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

ADOPTED!!!







Just late this afternoon. All I know so far is that the adopters were a nice, young couple. Will post an update once I learn more.

Thank you, everyone!!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh what happy news. People like this couple renew my faith in humanity. 

Can't wait for updates!


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

Awesome!!!


----------

